# Stupid question? AGS/ADGA



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

OK ... I know you can have ADGA wins transferred to AGS (I read that somewhere on here) But.. Do you have to be registered with ADGA in order to show a goat at their show... Like I said stupid question.. I really don't want to register with ADGA if I don't have too.. but most of the shows around here are ADGA... Anyone know?
Thanks alot!!!

Jennah


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, your goats have to be registered with the ADGA in order for them to be shown at ADGA sanctioned shows. 

Stupid questions are the ones that go unasked :wink:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you!!!!

Jennah


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thats not entirely true-
You can show an AGS goat at an ADGA show all day long- the question is wether or not the judge will sign the papers IF you win. SOME of them will, others WONT.


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

so basically you are SOL if you show your AGS goats and then the judge won't sign? That's not cool. I guess I will have to dual register then.. UGHHHh I hear ADGA is such a nightmare to work with, I really wanted to avoid having to deal with them at all.. Too bad more shows in NY weren't AGS... I guess I could travel to New England and just go to AGS shows HMmmmm......
Thanks Guys!!

Jennah


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Yeah- it stinks. 
We need to register a bunch with ADGA, we had a herdname and tatoo a few years ago but didnt keep up with their membership. 
I tried calling them last week and the phone number was busy all day- so I emailed to ask about signing up again and I have not gotten a response yet. :angry: 
Yes come to New England to show :greengrin: we've got a lot of AGS shows around here


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I refuse to give the ADGA more money for being pain's in the butt. I wont dual register all my goats, only the very few I think can win. And still I'm not sure if I will.

The ADGA also charged my credit card $500 once instead of $5!!!! And then they were rude about explaining this long receipt I got where they credited my account and then withdrew a bunch of times until everything was set. :scratch: So now I only give them checks, not going to trust them with my credit card number ever again.


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

I just can't justify spending a bunch of money to register with them when I only am going to go to a few shows a year..maybe when the kiddos are older I will have time to do more but for now I just want to get my feet wet :shrug: what to do...?

Jennah


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

See a lot of people don't like ADGA and say they have problems with them, but we have NEVER had a problem. Most of the people we've had to talk to at the office have been nice. And I don't think they are that expensive...have you had to register a litter of puppies? And had to work with AKC? Sorry...not to be defensive, but like I said..we've never had a problem.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Me either and Luna came registered ADGA so our choice was made for us, but they have been quite nice when I have called. :shrug: eveyone has different experiances.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

AGS is 2.50 to register a doe ADGA is 10.00 -- BIG difference 


Yes you can show AGS animals in ADGA shows - just be sure to ask the person putting on the show ahead of time if they know if the judge will not sign AGS papers. if this is teh case then dont go to that show. Some judges will sign so you are in the clear on that.

Judges on have to sign for Grand and Reserve Grand wins so a class win will stand.


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

OK Stacey.. I am going to show my ignorance here but, as far as Grand and reserve grand.. ummmm, how does that work.. Isn't it 1st,2nd and 3rd place? and why does the judge have to sign for those? So what placing does the judge not have to sign for?... (in my defense I have never shown (duh) and only just attended my 1st show this pat weekend as a spectator)
I appreciate any info you can give me!

Jennah


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Usually it's your firsts and second places that go in for grand and reserve and the judge only has to sign for your best Does in Show. At least that's how its been at every show I've been to. We've had a grand or a reserve grand at every show we've been to and never had to have the judge sign. He always signs for whoever wins best doe in show though. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he places each class up to usualy 6th place then all teh first and seconds in the classes go in the ring for the Grand Champion line up. He chooses the Grand then the reserve granc champion(second place). The Grand and reserve have their tattoos checked then their height measured for their records and then you as the owner sign the papers, that the judge sends back to to AGS.

When showing in an ADGA show the judge has to sign your AGS papers if you win Grand or Reserve. You get special papers from AGS that note you are showing and AGS animal in an ADGA show.


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you! That clears it up...


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I can understand why ADGA judges might not want to sign for AGS goats. I mean, it IS a different registry. On the other hand ADGA could take this as an opportunity to haul in some $. Like if they charged those AGS goats a fee for wins. They might get more entries that way.
Many AGS people complain about the ADGA office being less than assessible. I don't like the fact they are on the fence about NAIS.
But Jennah, I know what you mean. It is tough when AGS shows are so far away. That's what's keeping me from the show ring. I'm WAY far away.


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Lynn.. I think the fee thing is a great idea... I would be willing to pay a nominal fee for a signature  .. You are definetly way far away :wink: !!
I guess I will just try it out locally to get my feet wet and then see what is what... Thank you all for your responses!!

Jennah


----------

